# Hi everybody



## maryfrost (May 27, 2019)

I am new here and I am here because I want to share experience and advice about marriage and relationship. I hope that I will help to some of you with my replies and also will ask for help when needed. 0


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

you'll find most of the posters here very constructive. if you have a tough issue or you might need "tough love", expect it. 
most of the info is constructive and the posters are trying to get a full picture. and, the mods do a great job making sure things don't go off the rails.


----------

